# About samsung grand....



## kumarnrk (Feb 11, 2013)

Form factor and weight – a tad lighter than the Note II
Weighing in at 162 grams, Galaxy Grand is 20 grams lighter than Note II. It’s also a few millimetres less in height and width, but the Note II is slimmer than the Grand by a fraction of a millimetre.

Wi-Fi – Dual-band, 802.11 ‘n’
Like the Nokia Lumia 620, the Galaxy Grand is one of the few handsets in its segment to feature dual-band Wi-Fi ‘n’. So, if your router supports 5GHz wireless band, you can harness much faster connectivity.

SoC
This is grey area and we shall be able to give a clear picture only when we get our hands on the device. We got in touch with Samsung for exact details of the SoC this device uses, but we didn’t get any answer. For now, we can only say it’s powered by a 1.2GHz dual-core processor. According to one source who captured a glimpse of the Galaxy Grand at the Broadcom booth at the CES 2013, it’s quite evident that it’s powered by the Broadcom BCM28155 SoC. It comprises a pair of ARM Cortex-A9 cores and Broadcom’s own VideoCore-IV graphics engine for 2D and 3D acceleration.

Storage – 8GB with the option to expand by up to 64GB
Here, Galaxy Grand has an upper hand over Micromax Canvas HD. Firstly, Galaxy Grand packs 8GB of built-in storage, which is twice as much as in Canvas HD. And secondly, in contrast to microSD expansion of up to 32GB in Canvas HD, Galaxy Grand can take up to a 64GB microSD card.


----------



## suhailkhan (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this a specs review or a hands-on? The only con I could see in this handset was the low display resolution. I had a hands-on with this device from a friend who bought one and was surprised that the display isn't very bad and certainly not a deal breaker. So this can definitely work as a mini-note and can be termed the best dual-sim phone from the tier 1 manufacturers.


----------



## Theodre (Feb 14, 2013)

Even though am not planning to buy one at the moment, i am buy a droid phone in 2 months!! So at the moment which one will you go for Canvas HD or Galaxy grand??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

Grand falls face down when it comes to resolution, Canvas HD resolution is higher than Grand.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 27, 2013)

How about micromax's after sales service?Unless the company tries to improve it,buying any of their products will be somewhat risky.


----------



## Empirial (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there any way to reduce 'Icon' & 'Font' size in SGG?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> How about *micromax's after sales service*?Unless the company tries to improve it,buying any of their products will be somewhat risky.


Can be compared to the one w/o warranty


----------

